# Sweet rice flour dumplings



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

Making sweetrice dumpling in Microwave 
This recipe is enough for 8 dumplings 

-1 cup sweet rice flour. 
-2 teaspoons tapioca starch 
-1/4 cup sugar 
-1 cup milk. 
-1/2 shreded unsweetened coconut, grind finely to cover dumplings 

****Filling: 
1 cup fresh shreded coconut 
1 Tablespoon black sesame seeds 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 package vanilla 


Roast the sesame seeds. Saute coconut, roasted sesame seeds, sugar & vanilla, mix well, set aside. 

Use a blender, a mixer or a wire whish , beat together the flours, sugar and milk to blend 

Put in the microwave, run 2 minutes, remove from MW, stir lightly. 
Return batter to MW, run another 2 minutes, then mix well. At this point, batter is getting thichkened 


Run 2 more minutes then remove, beat until smooth. 
Cover with plastic wrapper so dough won't get dry. 
Use your own experience with your MW to adjust cooking time. 
1 recipe a time. Making a big batch will be difficult to control in using MW. If you want to double or tripple the recipe, use stove tọp 
Using plastic wrap with a dab of oil, take about 1/8 of the dough, pull out to form a thin round, put filling in the middle, gather the edges, seal, then roll into round dumpling. 

Place rolled dumplings on an oiled tray. When all the dough is used up, roll dumplings in the coconut. 

***You can use red bean paste , mung bean paste or mashed taro root for fillings. I used red bean paste


----------



## isabella (Aug 21, 2007)

picture


----------

